# Lipo Discharge



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

How far down should you discharge ,say a 7.4 volt
2100millamp? Rick


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

You really don't need to discharge it. You should leave atleast half a charge in it for storage. 6 volts is the lowest you can bring it to.

Hope this helps,
David


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

3 volts per cell from what I have learned so far.

scott


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

from what i have read so far on lipo cells you can store them fully charged, no need to discharge them.


----------



## Rick Rad (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks,See 2 of you Friday, Rick


----------

